# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  @Angus_A

## Pengy

I have just been given a heap of ribs from a couple of smallish pigs a mate shot on her farm last nigh. Have you got a good recipe for them please

----------


## Gapped axe

C'mon Gus I'm looking forward to the reply. I think your input's are very special, and I'm sure most of the forum agrees.

----------


## Gapped axe

gis a call I'll wait up 07 3628378

----------


## Scouser

Yeah, i need some help on cooking chickenbreasts, mine always dry out!!!!!...tried the Countdown $15 recipe for Deconstructed chicken kiev with carrot & beetroot salad......whatcan i say......i ate it!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Angus_A

I dunno what to call these, i wanted babybacks that kinda tasted like italian sausage 

Ingredients for 2 racks of ribs:
2 trimmed racks of baby back pork ribs
For the rub:
1 tbsp fennel seed, crushed fine
1 tbsp freshly ground black pepper
1 tbsp garlic salt
1 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp cayenne or to taste
For the glaze (simmer until reduced by half):
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup orange juice
1/3 cup rice wine vinegar
2 tsp hot chili sauce or to taste
1 tbsp orange zest

Assemble the rub ingredients, coat generously. place on a sheet pan and roast at 140 for 1.5 hours, flip, roast for another 1.5 hours. 
Assemble the glaze, spread over the ribs, turn heat up to 220, as each addition of glaze dries, add another until you've gotten a good few layers on there. Tent with foil and rest for 20 minutes before carving.

----------


## Pengy

Defo going to be trying that one Angus, thanks . 
WTF is Kosher salt by the way ?

----------


## Angus_A

> Yeah, i need some help on cooking chickenbreasts, mine always dry out!!!!!...tried the Countdown $15 recipe for Deconstructed chicken kiev with carrot & beetroot salad......whatcan i say......i ate it!!!!!!!!!


Your breasts are drying out because you're cooking them far too high and too long, go by temperature not time. The thickest part should register no higher than 80 degrees. A cheap digital thermometer will sort this out. Also brining the breasts in ice cold water with a half a cup of salt and half a cup of sugar for every liter will introduce further moisture to the party.

----------


## Angus_A

> Defo going to be trying that one Angus, thanks . 
> WTF is Kosher salt by the way ?


Coarse grind of salt, it sprinkles more evenly than regular salt. You can find it at most supermarkets. It's dirt cheap. It's a restaurant staple.

----------


## Pengy

Ok . Thanks again. I will let you know how my effort turns out

----------


## Gapped axe

Your a bit of a clever prick aren't ya. That has just answer one of my next questions on cooking fowl

----------


## Gapped axe

this thing about soaking it in cold water (iced water with a bit of sugar/salt is the Bees Knees?? if so would this also work on i.e wild pork, Venison etc

----------


## Angus_A

Works with any white meat. Especially chicken and pork. Not so much red meats, would not advise for beef/venison.

----------


## Pengy

I am going to give it a go with Turkey

----------


## Gapped axe

Your a bloody Turkey. But hey that could should work, eh Gus

----------


## Pengy

Xmas is coming. Got to have a Turkey at xmas

----------


## Gapped axe

have got permission to knock some over, could be a plan with the soaking thingy, Turkey not Penquin

----------


## Pengy

I have a farm at Otama with heaps of the things to shoot, plus bunnys and pigs a plenty  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

Yeah it works fine with turkey.

----------


## Gapped axe

Gus I'm going to crash, looking forward for some fish recipes, mainly trout

----------


## sako75

> Your breasts are drying out because you're cooking them far too high and too long, go by temperature not time.


Why is it that they also seem to dry out in a crock pot when they are submerged in liquid?

----------


## Angus_A

Because youre overcooking them. Breasts do not do well for slow cooking. Use thigh whenever possible.

----------


## Toby

> Your breasts are drying out because you're getting old, you'll notice they'll start sagging too


Ha

For the ribs my mum showed me the best way ever but I didn't really pay attention but its Worcester sauce, olive oil, brown sugar and maple syrup. I think that was it, put it all in a bowl until it's like a sauce then rub it all over and let them soak in the fridge over night then bake them in the oven. legit as

----------


## Gapped axe

I'm a thigh man, then having said that I'm also fond of breast's.

----------


## sako75

Thanks Angus. Will let the mrs know.
Breast man myself

----------


## Angus_A

Oh i forgot to mention about the brine, never brine anything for more than 6 hours. You go too far and the proteins will denature to such an extent that you'll lose all that moisture you just introduced and it affects the texture.

----------


## GWH

@Angus_A while you are dishing out 'how to's' ;-) We have been struggling to cook a good tender pork belly... :Sad: 

We have tried a version that double cooks it which involves poaching in milk and stock mix i think? And tried another version a couple of times from that hot blond master chief chick where it is cooked long and slow on oven rack, but bugger me we cannot get it like i have tried in the past where it just falls apart? Does it have a lot to do with the actual piece of pork belly?

Recommendations gratefully accepted.

----------


## Angus_A

General rule of thumb when cooking pork belly. It's a two stage process, the roasting and the finishing. 
For anything up to around 4kg's this method is common in restaurants, line a baking dish with aromatics, thinly sliced fennel, apple, garlic, onion, star anise, bit of chilli if you so desire. That kind of thing. Cover it tightly with foil and roast at 150 for 3 hours, turn it down to 140 and with the foil removed roast a further hour. In terms of liquid you only want enough on the bottom to stop it sticking and the steam encourages the fat to melt off, i like cider and a bit of sweet vermouth but that's my preference. Even water will work in a pinch. 
Once roasted, wrap it really tightly in cling film, sandwich between two trays with a weight on top and press it so it's nice and flat. Then when you're ready to serve, put skin side down in a shallow pan of oil to make the crackling and chuck in the oven for a just long enough to heat through.

Nothing to it.

----------


## Carpe Diem

@Angus A If you get a chance either before tonight or when you get back - can you suggest a way to cook on the free-range Turkey theme a way to do the turkey thighs that they wont get tough Like i usually do them?

Did the Breast's in the crock pot with a rub and poaching in liquid they were pretty good actually but I've always been stumped with the leg's part???

Good on you other boys out there for the Q's and keeping Angus engaged - You're all good buggers !!!
Angus will keep a ear open and also happy to PM as well too... good luck with getting the treatment and your balance back...

P.

----------


## GMH72

Like the tips and recipes Angus, I have started a folder on my computer called Angus Recipes  :Have A Nice Day:  Never heard of brining but going to give it a go. Well done  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

> @Angus A If you get a chance either before tonight or when you get back - can you suggest a way to cook on the free-range Turkey theme a way to do the turkey thighs that they wont get tough Like i usually do them?
> 
> Did the Breast's in the crock pot with a rub and poaching in liquid they were pretty good actually but I've always been stumped with the leg's part???
> 
> Good on you other boys out there for the Q's and keeping Angus engaged - You're all good buggers !!!
> Angus will keep a ear open and also happy to PM as well too... good luck with getting the treatment and your balance back...
> 
> P.


The night before, to 2l of vegetable or chicken stock add a cup of salt, and a half cup of packed brown sugar, a tablespoon of black peppercorns, a tablespoon of allspice berries and a tablespoon of crystalized ginger. Add to a bucket with plenty of ice and submerge the turkey breast side down overnight. 
When you're ready, halve an apple, an onion and put in a container with a small amount of water and a cinamon stick, microwave on high for 5 minutes. Pat the turkey dry and place in a sheet pan, to the cavaty insert a handful of fresh sage and rosemary along with your apple, onion and cinamon stick. Brush the turkey with canola oil and put in a screaming hot oven, as high as it will go for 30 minutes. When that 30 minutes is up, tent the breast with foil and reduce the temp to 180. It should take around 2 - 2.5 hours depending on the size of your bird. You're looking for a temperature of 75 degrees at the thickest point in the breast. So check often. 
Tent with foil and rest for 30 minutes before carving. 

Never fails.

----------


## GWH

> General rule of thumb when cooking pork belly. It's a two stage process, the roasting and the finishing. 
> For anything up to around 4kg's this method is common in restaurants, line a baking dish with aromatics, thinly sliced fennel, apple, garlic, onion, star anise, bit of chilli if you so desire. That kind of thing. Cover it tightly with foil and roast at 150 for 3 hours, turn it down to 140 and with the foil removed roast a further hour. In terms of liquid you only want enough on the bottom to stop it sticking and the steam encourages the fat to melt off, i like cider and a bit of sweet vermouth but that's my preference. Even water will work in a pinch. 
> Once roasted, wrap it really tightly in cling film, sandwich between two trays with a weight on top and press it so it's nice and flat. Then when you're ready to serve, put skin side down in a shallow pan of oil to make the crackling and chuck in the oven for a just long enough to heat through.
> 
> Nothing to it. 
> 
> Attachment 29425


You da man Gus! Hanging out to try this now! Thanks so much! Will report how it goes ;-)

----------


## Carpe Diem

> The night before, to 2l of vegetable or chicken stock add a cup of salt, and a half cup of packed brown sugar, a tablespoon of black peppercorns, a tablespoon of allspice berries and a tablespoon of crystalized ginger. Add to a bucket with plenty of ice and submerge the turkey breast side down overnight. 
> When you're ready, halve an apple, an onion and put in a container with a small amount of water and a cinamon stick, microwave on high for 5 minutes. Pat the turkey dry and place in a sheet pan, to the cavaty insert a handful of fresh sage and rosemary along with your apple, onion and cinamon stick. Brush the turkey with canola oil and put in a screaming hot oven, as high as it will go for 30 minutes. When that 30 minutes is up, tent the breast with foil and reduce the temp to 180. It should take around 2 - 2.5 hours depending on the size of your bird. You're looking for a temperature of 75 degrees at the thickest point in the breast. So check often. 
> 
> Tent with foil and rest for 30 minutes before carving. 
> 
> 
> Never fails.


Dude I'll absolutely give that a try - Awesomeness!!! Now to catch up with my mate in Wharepapa who's got around 200 spare turkeys running around before the crickets get active...

Superb Angus and all the best to you my friend!!!

----------


## Rushy

You bloody beauty Angus.  You should publish your own cook book.  Food for thought?  Little play on words there.

----------


## Bill999

I think polar bears prefer to soak penguins in ice cold salt water before eating them too

----------


## Pengy

> I think polar bears prefer to soak penguins in ice cold salt water before eating them too


I will have to keep that in mind Bill  :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

Orcas like them blue rare!!!!   Sorry, Pengy... :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Orcas are also renowned for playing with their food  :Sad:

----------


## Pengy

@Angus_A  I am going to have a go with that rib recipe tonight mate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> You bloody beauty Angus.  You should publish your own cook book.  Food for thought?  Little play on words there.


I agree Rushy , I'd pay good money Angus for your cookbook .  I know it's on here for all to see but print it , I will buy it

----------


## Ryan

Perhaps consider starting a webpage that contains various recipes with all their appropriate ingredients and methods, cheaper than publishing a book and a lot easier to update! Ensure webpage can be viewed properly on tablet so <insert would-be cook here> can easily view and follow the guide.

Start a YouTube channel and embed some cooking videos into your content. Create a Facebook page for that social media element and people can like recipes, ask you questions, exchange ideas etc.

Just a thought - use it / don't use it.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Perhaps consider starting a webpage that contains various recipes with all their appropriate ingredients and methods, cheaper than publishing a book and a lot easier to update! Ensure webpage can be viewed properly on tablet so <insert would-be cook here> can easily view and follow the guide.
> 
> Start a YouTube channel and embed some cooking videos into your content. Create a Facebook page for that social media element and people can like recipes, ask you questions, exchange ideas etc.
> 
> Just a thought - use it / don't use it.


You young fellah's eh Ryan.   You can use this interweb thingy for anything these days

----------


## Maca49

Has your new car got a computer Rushy? Just a thought, can you start it?

----------


## Pengy

If the aroma coming from my oven is anything to go by, I am in for a treat  :Wink:  But I have to wait till about 9pm to eat  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> Has your new car got a computer Rushy? Just a thought, can you start it?


Mate it's got more gizmo's than a frog has warts.

----------


## Pengy

Well what to say. Those pork ribs have kept me busy and are farkin lush.
The only thing I may change is the amount of Cayenne pepper. I think I over did it  :Sad:

----------


## Pengy

No I definitely over did the Cayenne.... :Sad:

----------


## Angus_A

Sorry, been having some alone time for the past week or so. Glad it turned out okay for ya pengy, less cayenne next time  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> No I definitely over did the Cayenne....


That is weird because Cayenne is something that I can't taste no matter how much of it gets used.

----------


## Gibo

> That is weird because Cayenne is something that I can't taste no matter how much of it gets used.


I will put that to the test in November. I hope you are not talking it up mate  :Grin:  
PS I grow them and just yesterday picked a couple so I now have an immediate use for them. You like funny looking apples aye?  :ORLY:

----------


## Pengy

> That is weird because Cayenne is something that I can't taste no matter how much of it gets used.


I just figured it may not have been the Cayenne that caused sensory overload, but more likely I was a little too generous with the Peri Peri sauce.
Angus said to use 2 tsp of the stuff. I used 2 tbsp.  :Sad: 
Should have gone to specsavers

----------


## Rushy

> I will put that to the test in November. I hope you are not talking it up mate  
> PS I grow them and just yesterday picked a couple so I now have an immediate use for them. You like funny looking apples aye?


I am talking cayenne powder Gibo.

----------


## Rushy

> I just figured it may not have been the Cayenne that caused sensory overload, but more likely I was a little too generous with the Peri Peri sauce.
> Angus said to use 2 tsp of the stuff. I used 2 tbsp. 
> Should have gone to specsavers


That'll do it

----------


## possummatti

> I have a farm at Otama with heaps of the things to shoot, plus bunnys and pigs a plenty


So whens the forum trip up there again

----------


## Pengy

Sorry, I should have been clearer. Not my farm, I just have occasional access

----------


## Rushy

> Sorry, I should have been clearer. Not my farm, I just have occasional access


I have the ability to be occasionally down your way Pengy.

----------


## Pengy

Don't be shy Rushy. I just need a bit of warning so I can tee it up with the owner

----------


## Gibo

> I am talking cayenne powder Gibo.


Nice retreat mate  :Grin:

----------

